# Black spot on my Spoo's tongue



## Irene (Aug 25, 2011)

I am really worry about the black spot I found on Zig's tongue after we returned from vacation. He seems perfectly health otherwise, but I know he really missed us and was stressed out, despite staying with my son. I touched the spot, it is flat, not raised. 
Also left a message to our Vet...
Does anyone have any knowledge / experience in this area of poodle health? I will really appreciate any response!:ahhhhh:


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Are you sure that the black spot wasn't there before? Cammie has a black spot on her tongue. She's always had it and there's never been any change in it.


----------

